# [SOLVED] Help with CM7 lockscreen



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Not on my phone in particular, but my buddy is using the sliding tab lockscreen on the latest CM7 release. He set his phone to open when he slides the tab, but it opens up to the default CM7 dialer instead of Go Dialer. Any suggestions?

Edit: This has been solved, mods may close/delete if they deem fit or leave open for discussion about the CM7 lockscreen


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Not on my phone in particular, but my buddy is using the sliding tab lockscreen on the latest CM7 release. He set his phone to open when he slides the tab, but it opens up to the default CM7 dialer instead of Go Dialer. Any suggestions?


So he setup a custom application? If so under the CM Settings and Lockscreen if you choose a custom app you should be able to pick which app it opens towards the bottom of the settings.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> So he setup a custom application? If so under the CM Settings and Lockscreen if you choose a custom app you should be able to pick which app it opens towards the bottom of the settings.


Thank you for your reply! Actually, this custom app in particular was tied to what Cyanogenmod referred to as the default app for "phone." The problem was that he accidentally was hitting the buttons too fast and chose the stock dialer rather than the Go dialer (when asked to choose the default application), but didn't have any knowledge of how to revert it

He ended up installing another 3rd party phone app, and it gave him the option to choose which dialer he desired to be default... again (which is what he wanted in the first place.) So in short, it's fixed. I appreciate your reply though!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> Thank you for your reply! Actually, this custom app in particular was tied to what Cyanogenmod referred to as the default app for "phone." The problem was that he accidentally was hitting the buttons too fast and chose the stock dialer rather than the Go dialer (when asked to choose the default application), but didn't have any knowledge of how to revert it
> 
> He ended up installing another 3rd party phone app, and it gave him the option to choose which dialer he desired to be default... again (which is what he wanted in the first place.) So in short, it's fixed. I appreciate your reply though!


On a side note, when you go into Manage Applications, you can clear an app's defaults.


----------

